# Game Genie for SNES - G.G. Ver. 2  - does it exist? (not working on my SNES)



## Dochartaigh (May 4, 2017)

I'm having a problem getting a Game Genie to work on my regular/fat SNES (motherboard is SNS-CPU-RGB-02; bottom says SNS-001 model). The first G.G. I received I couldn't even insert some games which don't have the cut-out on the front of the cartridge (before they removed the locking mechanism from the SNES) because there's a tab inside the game genie which blocks those type of cartridges from even being inserted. But more importantly I've tried codes from multiple sources on common games like:

Earthworm Jim 1/2, Donkey KC 1/2, Super Mario World, Yoshi's Island (which I hear can be difficult to use codes on), Mega Man X, Super Castlevania IV, Zelda, F-Zero, Super Metroid (this needs a master code, right?), etc.

And out of the 40 or 50 codes I tried only 1, maybe 2 worked. Tried my buddies G.G. he got in a trade and same thing. Once I did research it seems there's two versions of the G.G. People say the Version 2 Game Genie works better on more games. The only way to tell if it's a v2 is if the dashes aren't on the code screen until AFTER you enter the first 4 digits of the code...so I've spent over a month now writing every single eBay seller I see posting one of these if they could check this for me. About 20 (of maybe 70+?) sellers who wrote me back – every single one said the dashes are on the screen without entering a code...

So can anybody PLEASE tell me if a v2 Game Genie even exists? Or if those games I listed (which is nearly every SNES game I own and play) just don't work with the G.G. although there's thousands of pages with codes for them on the internet? Or if my SNES is defective or the wrong model or something? (yes, everything is cleaned on the SNES and the G.G. - that was another problem people said could cause this). I returned the G.G. which didn't work for me so I'm trying to find out if I should order another one (which WILL most likely have those dashes already there) and see if I get lucky and it works...or what you would all suggest I try.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 15, 2017)

i didn't really know there was a revision, but mine shows the dashes after you enter the fourth letter in the code so I assume its a v2, what cheats exactly were you having trouble with


----------



## Dochartaigh (May 16, 2017)

Basically the Version 1 (dashes already there without any of the code entered), on my exact SNES (which I think is a model from the middle of the SNES' lifetime), I spent a good solid 2 hours or so trying codes from all different websites on all those games I listed above and one, maybe two codes worked out or 40 or so I tried.

Since I posted this a week+ ago I took the plunge and bought a G.G. on eBay which looked slightly different than the others (inside, where the cartridge goes, there are THREE tabs there, instead of one. The tabs which lock into the indent on the cartridge so it doesn't fall out easily). My guess was right, and it is a Version 2 G.G. (confirmed by opening it up and it says that right on the board), and the dashes are NOT there until I enter the first 4 digits of the code. Still had some stinker codes (per usual - been through that on my NES and Sega Genesis G.G. as well), but codes seem to work on every single game I've tried so far so I'm happy.

http://imgur.com/a/vgMF3


----------



## GLud (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey guys! I’m having so much trouble with mine too. I have the second version of the GG and the sns-001, but I still can’t get games to work. Like super Mario world, super Mario all stars, star fox, etc. I just get a black screen after I’ve entered the codes. The Other major issue is that only two of the five code slots work. Is there something I can re-solder or completely replace on the pcb? Any help is so appreciated! I can’t find anything online about this issue when having both sns-001 and GG v.2


----------

